

Ask HN: Examples of businesses built on open data? - vijayr

I&#x27;m looking at examples of businesses built on open data - such as<p>1. Selling the data itself - like, take data from the govt, clean it, massage it etc and sell it<p>2. Services built on top of open data<p>3. Scraping - data that is not readily available in machine readable format, but can scraped (web pages, PDFs etc), packaged and sold.<p>Anyone knows examples of such?
======
adrianh
I started a company called EveryBlock
([http://www.everyblock.com/](http://www.everyblock.com/)) that compiled a ton
of government data and sliced it by address/neighborhood.

Also check out the O'Reilly pamphlet about how to build companies based on
open data. (I got it at a conference a while back and don't recall the exact
title...)

~~~
vijayr
Interesting. Do you plan to turn this into a business?

Also, any idea where I can get the pamphlet?

~~~
adrianh
Sold the company more than five years ago and have since moved on. :)

~~~
vijayr
Oh okay, cool :) Congrats!

------
johnmurch
You mean something like these?

[http://geocod.io/](http://geocod.io/)
[https://smartystreets.com/](https://smartystreets.com/)

~~~
vijayr
Yes, some other example

[http://aggdata.com](http://aggdata.com) (scraping, not open data)

[http://www.zip-codes.com/products.asp](http://www.zip-codes.com/products.asp)
(open data)

